# Is it worth is ?



## REEFERXM4DNESS (Jan 30, 2019)

Hello, I'm new to this forum and I'm fairly new to the drywall game. I'll get to the point, I was asked to finish a 12x24 basement today and was told it pays 25/hr and that the materials are all provided and the drywall is already hung, so I would just need to come in and finish it all plus spray knock down texture on the ceilings. I'm sure they would want me to do a light check/ touch ups on the walls and ceiling once done being sanded or primed as well. I haven't fully agreed just yet because I feel that 25/hr for all that work isn't worth it at all.. Let's keep in mind that I have never gave a quote and I'm not sure how to even begin bidding a job. I would appreciate the feedback. Thanks


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

That sounds too low! Prices vary a lot in different areas, but that sounds low for subcontracting to a drywall contractor (which is what I assume you are talking about). In my area, most drywall subcontractors would charge $35-$40/hour. They would also have the reasonable expectation to get paid within two weeks after their work is completed.
If you are working directly with the builder or homeowner, then you should charge even more than the aforementioned prices. For my hourly work, I charge $53/hour. You should also expect builders/contractors (residential) to wait 30 days to pay for completed work.


----------



## Phillytaper1955 (Aug 31, 2018)

I agree with wimpy way to low


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Wimpy and Philly are right that's not enough money. As a journeyman non union finisher in Minneapolis I was making $25 an hour back in 1995. You'd be better off just getting a union job at that point. I think union guys are getting a little over $34 on the check, and the total package is over $55 an hour.


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Is it cash? 1099? Either way you need to negotiate a higher wage. Charge for travel and gas. Figure a minimum trip charge that would be worth your time. If they can't do that walk away.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

gopherstateguy said:


> Is it cash? 1099? Either way you need to negotiate a higher wage. Charge for travel and gas. Figure a minimum trip charge that would be worth your time. If they can't do that walk away.


Very true some people are just looking for a cheap price, and there's nothing wrong with walking away.


----------



## REEFERXM4DNESS (Jan 30, 2019)

Thanks for the input guys. This is would be considered a side job, pays cash. I thought it was a very low pay for having to finish tape a 12x24 basement, skim coat ceilings, sand everything and then texture ceilings after all of that, plus do a light check/touch ups. I think I may have to walk from this one as it has already been said that pay won't be more than 25/hr. I work in Minneapolis and I've read that the average is about 35 or so if I remember correctly


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

As a side job, I guess it all depends on:

A) How much do you earn at your present job. Is this more or less?
B) Do you need the extra money to pay current bills?
C) How valuable is your leisure time to you that you would give up some of it to do this side job. How many man hours do you expect to spend on the side job?


Are you any faster than the average finisher? If so, figure your man hours, multiplied by your target hourly rate, and give the client a hard number. Maybe it will be no more than what they would pay hourly to a slower finisher. By paying hourly, they give no incentive for the hourly worker to hustle. But with a contract price there is every reason to work diligently and quickly.


----------

